# Draped in controversy, is it curtains for Deval?



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Herald Columnists

*Draped in controversy, is it curtains for Deval?*

By *Howie Carr*

It's the $72,000-a-year secretary for your wife, stupid.

*PR woes follow Gov to D.C.: Patrick takes posse, new Caddy to Washington*

Gov. Deval Patrick is ignoring his critics and putting his new Cadillac and his wife's 
$72,000-a-year secretary to work this weekend - in Washington, D.C. 
But Patrick aides and state police...


----------

